# Unconventional hunting dogs...



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 17 week old Olde English Bulldogge named Moose. He is a very smart puppy although he can be rather stubborn. In the couple of times that I've had him up north with his cousin Betty, a black lab, he's shown some good signs of hunting skills. He followed right along with Betty's retrieving of Starlings and he has absolutely no fear of guns shots. I'm just curious if anyone on here has any strange breeds for hunting partners? I would never try to turn Moose into a full-fledged hunting dog, but I would love to ocassionally take him out for some short hunts. Anyways, here he is...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

WMUAngler said:


> I have a 17 week old Olde English Bulldogge named Moose. He is a very smart puppy although he can be rather stubborn. In the couple of times that I've had him up north with his cousin Betty, a black lab, he's shown some good signs of hunting skills. He followed right along with Betty's retrieving of Starlings and he has absolutely no fear of guns shots. I'm just curious if anyone on here has any strange breeds for hunting partners? I would never try to turn Moose into a full-fledged hunting dog, but I would love to ocassionally take him out for some short hunts. Anyways, here he is...


Good looking pup you got there, dogs in the crudest sense could all be viewed as "predators", and I think all dogs have a certain amount of hunting skills, or for a lack of better words, "basic instincts" which could be perceived as hunting skills. I guess I would be curious as to what style of hunting you'd do with him? Endurance would be my main concern, and maybe there sense of smell? Only one way to find out though. Put him in a field.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

My Uncle had a mongrel when I was a kid starting to hunt, and he did it all. Just a little Black and white dog, named "Spider". He was a grouse flusher and rabbit chaser. He would retrieve what you shot, and was a mellow enough dog to help you feed the chickens in the farmyard.

I also have a "Dobador retriever" Doberman, Black Lab, and Golden Retriever that is one heck of a flusher, birdy as all get out, and retrieves.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Chuckinduck, I think he's a pretty cool dog. 

As far as the hunting goes, I'm not sure what I'd like to get him in. As I said, he's done well at locating and retrieving downed birds, but I haven't tried anything else. He is an excellent swimmer, due to his giant paws, and his endurance is pretty decent. There probably isn't much chance of him becoming a pointer, because his sense of smell is sub-average; but I could see using him to flush birds, or possibly to retrieve ducks if I ever get back into waterfowling. I guess if all his hunting efforts fail, I'm always ok with him just walking beside me while I'm out small-gaming.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll bet you can teach him to point. Some lab guys do that with great success.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> I'll bet you can teach him to point. Some lab guys do that with great success.


 Look out! 

I'd be willing to bet that if you saw a true pointing lab do it's stuff you'd be impressed.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

midwestfisherman said:


> Look out!
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that if you saw a true pointing lab do it's stuff you'd be impressed.


AMEN! Saw one this last spring.......Paco's to be exact.....WOW!!!! That dog was impressive and would make a lot of pointers look like crap! 

Anyways, its funny you would make this post as I just saw a pup at a pet store in Erie, PA last weekend.....I did a little investigation on the breed and their history.....They used the dog to do Bull Baiting.... 
http://www.bulldoginformation.com/bull-baiting.html
Bull baiting must have been pretty bad as they banned it in the early 1800s. As for the dog itself.....This same website paints a pretty good picture of the breed....intolerance to heat and cold, problems with breathing due to the short snout, etc... http://www.bulldoginformation.com/needs.html

IMO....it would have to be an ideal day with Ideal conditions for you to use this type of breed for hunting....but...prove me wrong and post some pictures!!!

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

He is an excellent swimmer, due to his giant paws, and his endurance is pretty decent. 

Have you taken him out swimming? I only ask because most "experts" say dont take a bulldog out swimming because their heads are so heavy they dont swim well also they a usually SOLID like a brick and we all know what happens to bricks in the water.... (I had an old swim coach that had one and he threw the dogs toy in the pool and then proptly jumped right in after the dog because it just started to sink right to the bottom of the pool.) They are great dogs tho, I have one that my finance got me for my birthday and since getting her she amazes me everyday with something new she learns or does.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you guys are confusing my OLDE ENGLISH BULLDOGGE with the ENGLISH BULLDOG. Here's some info on the olde english bulldogge.

*The Olde English Bulldogge is a very new and rare breed developed by David Leavitt through the crossing half English Bulldog, and the other half: Bullmastiff, Pit Bull, and American Bulldog. In 1971 he became disenchanted with English Bulldogs due to their breeding and breathing problems. He discovered that they didn&#8217;t look like their ancestors who were healthier and less extreme. David's goal was to produce a dog with the looks of the 18th century bulldog, with the temperament of today's English Bulldogs, yet healthy, without breathing problems, or all the other aliments today's English Bulldogs are prone to. This new breed can now breathe. They will never be like hounds, able to run for miles during the hottest weather of summer, but they&#8217;re three times better than the restricted modern Bulldog. Cesarean section births are not necessary. Artificial insemination, due to male ineptness and lack of drive, has been replaced by natural ties. Life span is over eleven years. All breeding stock have had hip x-rays. No dog with bad hips is bred. David says he is now achieving his goal of producing a Bulldog with the health and temperament to be able to serve people, instead of forcing people to serve him.*

I have had him swimming, and he really is a pretty fast swimmer.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

ahhh ok was going to say he didnt look much like mine but figured a slight varation but thats cool its a different breed..


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of people get them confused. Most people that meet Moose actually think that he's just a short, stocky Boxer. 

I didn't get him with the intention of him being a hunting dog, but I have enjoyed having him around while doing my part to control the starling population. 

I was hoping to see some great pictures of some unconventional hunting dogs. Anyone?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> I'll bet you can teach him to point. Some lab guys do that with great success.


I've hunted over one great pointing lab, and the beauty of labs is, they'll even retrieve the birds once its downed, not point it again.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> I'll bet you can teach him to point. Some lab guys do that with great success.


 
Aren't you the same guy who said dog training was easy

After that post I really lost interest in your thoughts.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think of Standard Poodles as unconventional but others might. 
www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=63&pictureid=641


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Induna said:


> I don't think of Standard Poodles as unconventional but others might.
> www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=63&pictureid=641


No - Standard Poodle owners are unconventional.

You knew that was coming!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> No - Standard Poodle owners are unconventional.
> 
> You knew that was coming!


 Touch'e!

My family had one in the 40's that they claimed was a super-good flusher and retriever.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> No - Standard Poodle owners are unconventional.
> 
> You knew that was coming!


 All good Cavalry Scouts are unconventional, if they're still alive! So I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

midwestfisherman said:


> Look out!
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that if you saw a true pointing lab do it's stuff you'd be impressed.


I love good hunting dogs, no matter the persuasion. Just my attempt at a good natured jab. Gotta get em in while I can because I know the jokes about paying full price for a dog with a half-tail are on the way at some point.


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 1/2 chihuahua, 1/2 yorkie and he is a hell of a hunter


----------

